# What is kenpo, kempo karate?



## Brandon Miller (Dec 20, 2018)

I’m loving kyokushin but my dream karate would be a karate system with full contact but some grappling and sweeps involved. What traditional arts produce that type of training? Or will I just have to take Judo along with kyokushin seperatly? Also what exactly is Kenpo Karate and or kempo?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 20, 2018)

The History of Kenpo Karate: Real Life Self-Defense


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 20, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> The History of Kenpo Karate: Real Life Self-Defense


Don't go crazy on me, I know how political you guys can get. What do you think of 5.0?


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 20, 2018)

Brandon Miller said:


> I’m loving kyokushin but my dream karate would be a karate system with full contact but some grappling and sweeps involved. What traditional arts produce that type of training? Or will I just have to take Judo along with kyokushin seperatly? Also what exactly is Kenpo Karate and or kempo?



Wait.....Can’t all styles of karate have full contact, some grappling, and sweep applications........or are you talking about competition organizations?


----------



## Brandon Miller (Dec 20, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Wait.....Can’t all styles of karate have full contact, some grappling, and sweep applications........or are you talking about competition organizations?


Which karate style would you consider most complete?


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 20, 2018)

The instructor and how they teach is more important than style.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 21, 2018)

Look up Enshin karate or Kudo/Daido Juku. They have this exactly (they're offshoots of Kyokushin).


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Dec 21, 2018)

Osu, you beat me to it, Simon  .    Ashihara karate also has elements and may be easier for you to find in your area.  As in all things, the instructor and their approach is more important than the style itself.   If you can find a good school with proper instruction, then you will thoroughly enjoy Enshin, Ashihara or Kudo/Daido Juku.   Note, Enshin and Ashihara do not typically practice with head gear featuring face protection while Kudo has a specially developed helmet to ensure face punches do not come in contact with soft tissue.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 28, 2019)

Kenpo karate is a updated system based on modern day street fighting it applies logic and practicality its also a thinking art

I take American Kenpo karate Kempo and kajukenpo is great


----------



## jobo (Jan 28, 2019)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Kenpo karate is a updated system based on modern day street fighting it applies logic and practicality its also a thinking art
> 
> I take American Kenpo karate Kempo and kajukenpo is great


I oft see the " modern day" street fighting claim and oft wonder how modern day street fighting differs from old world street fighting ? have people grown an extra arm or two ?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 28, 2019)

jobo said:


> I oft see the " modern day" street fighting claim and oft wonder how modern day street fighting differs from old world street fighting ? have people grown an extra arm or two ?



From what I have seen, it is usually only one extra arm at higher belts.  It is rumored that ancient masters developed a two arm extra, with both extra arms mounted on the one extra arm base.  It was said it so freaked out potential opponents that they would usually run screaming from the field of combat.  Their method of attaining that was kept such a closely guarded secret that it failed to be passed down to current practitioners.  I think that is what is being referred to.  

Attempts at humor aside.  I doubt there is a lot of difference between modern (whatever that may be) street fighting and older street fighting.  

After all, streets haven't changed that much.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jan 30, 2019)

I find the irony incredibly funny,,, it was Ed Parker that said his kenpo system was modern...that was in the 1950's. When old fashioned karate was from the 1930's ......it's 2019 people. Think about it.


----------

